# Crumble



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

View attachment 3394
Crumble 15 months old


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Aww she is still so lovely!!!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Aww she is still so lovely!!!


Thanks how is Max doing


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OMG look at Crumble, she's all grown up and looking gorgeous. How are you Andy? Well I hope x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Karen she has grown so much trying to put more pics up but cant lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWW!!! gorgeous crumble!! great name too!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

andy0 said:


> Thanks how is Max doing


He's great thanks! He's trying to catch a fly at the moment, which is always quite amusing.. He's still very puppy brained!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She blends in very well with your gorgeous daughter


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Same hair style to lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Crumble is so pretty! Love the name too! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Crumble is lovely. Looks really cuddly by all accounts.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you been looking and not posting Andy or have you seen people get 2nd and 3rd dog ? Have you any thoughts about expanding


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Andy, Crumble looks fantastic


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Andy, Crumble looks gorgeous, and very cuddly!:hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Andy ... You tempted Mandy out of the wood work, well done lol


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

no not been on in ages but back now How are wilf and mabel doing


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Andy ... You tempted Mandy out of the wood work, well done lol


 Just like the good old days.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Crumble is a beauty!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

embee said:


> Just like the good old days.


Ahhhhhh I'm getting a warm comfortable déjà vu feeling


----------



## Debe (Jul 1, 2012)

Fab photo!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, that is such a lovely picture, really heartwarming!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Crumble is obviously just delicious  

xx


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry more pics


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww! I want a cuddle!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aah such a gorgeous happy dog 

Love her coat and she looks to have a really good friend there    

xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhhhh I'm getting a warm comfortable déjà vu feeling


Yeah, me too


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Crumble is scrummy!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How cute and cuddley, lovely dog, lovely pictures.


----------

